# Chatooga / Dick's Creek at Warwoman



## K9SAR (Jul 7, 2010)

Last year, my fiancé and I went out to Dick's Creek (the one off Warwoman in Clayton/Dillard, GA.)  We drove all the way down to the Chattooga at a sandy beach, but we noticed folks on the other side of the river fishing, etc.  

Does anyone know how to get to the other side of the river? lol 


And no, you can't pull an "Oregon Trail" and "FORD THE RIVER!" 

(The way we went was out Warwoman, turn down some dirt roads, and then just follow a dirt road/FS Road out to the river.)


ETA: "Chattooga" - forgot one of the "t"s in the title.


----------



## akiahunter (Jul 7, 2010)

used to go out the end of earls ford rd. off warwoman to the chattooga river and 4x4 to the other side but the warden really dont like the idea. think the other side is south carolina. we'll be headin that way to camp in a week or so ourselves.


----------



## antique41 (Jul 7, 2010)

The other side is SC.  You can cross at Sandy Ford or Earls ford with a good 4X4, but is frowned upon by the guys that run the forest.
You can come into Earls on SC193, that changes into FS721.
Sandy Ford is on FS712A.  A lot of the boaters used these roads to do the upper section of the Chatt.


----------



## cball917 (Jul 7, 2010)

i camped there all last week. i would not advise crossing the chattooga at any point in a vehicle. its about 4 ft deep right now at earls ford. and its illegal. to get in on the sc side you have to walk in. i saw a guy attempt crossing it this past weekend on a fourwheeler. not only did he mess up the atv but mr green jeans gave him a big ticket and almost took him to jail. as far as the sandy beach that will be at sandy ford. the beach at earls ford is nothing but rocks, but you can wade over to the sc side and there is a nice beach


----------



## cball917 (Jul 7, 2010)

and if you go down there now i hope you like horses cause they will come through there all day long


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah ha! It must be Earls Ford then   I figured the other side was SC...just didn't know how to get over there.  It's not as much as needing to get over there for a purpose as it is wanting to get over there....just because 



antique41 said:


> You can come into Earls on SC193, that changes into FS721.
> Sandy Ford is on FS712A.  A lot of the boaters used these roads to do the upper section of the Chatt.



Yeah I think that's the way we took last time.

So it's safe to say that the below directions are the "legal" way to get to Earl's Ford?

_From the US Highway 76 access proceed east on US 76 into South Carolina for about 2 miles to the first paved road on the left. This will be Chattooga Ridge Road (you will see a sign to Oconee State Park, follow it). Turn left here.

Proceed several miles to the four way stop sign and turn left on Earl's Ford Road. Proceed to the end of this road and into the Earl's Ford Parking area. You will see the registration box and sign on the left._


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 24, 2010)

Remember this topic? lol

Well....we're headed up there this weekend.  We're attempting to save on gas expenses and may take the Honda Accord (versus the 2 DR Tahoe...I know, I know.  It doesn't seem to "fit," right?  Supposed to have a 4x4 and all.)  The directions to Earl's Ford (as posted above) or if we just park at the Hwy 76 bridge.....can we still hike and such to Earl's Ford or Section I of the Chattooga/West Fork? (Overflow Creek Road)

No...I don't want to do any creek crossings in the Honda - lol.

P.S. Ideas welcomed for the same area hiking trails to swimming spots/wading spots (non-fast-moving water spots) on the Chattooga that are accessible by a Honda!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 25, 2010)

it would take you maybe a week to make that hike from US 76 to overflow road. i suggest you get you a USFS map. if you want to hike along the river, i suggest you do it in shorter sections at a time. there are numerous places to come out off the river (off the beaten paths) on the Ga. side .


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 25, 2010)

We had only planned on doing small sections.  That's why I was getting peoples' opinions on car-safe areas to drive/park.  I didn't mean to put Earl's Ford, etc. I just meant car-safe places to drive/park/hike.  

Thanks for the suggestion though. (I was looking for suggestions ON the "off the beaten paths on the GA side.)


----------

